# End of the Year Report Card: Chris Webber



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

_With the season over, it's time to evaluate the people who make up our favorite franchise. Over the next 42 days, we'll grade the players (who played), the coach, and the GM. Each person will get three days where we'll vote, and discuss anything about this players season, whether good or bad. Next up is the 76ers midseason blockbuster acquisition.. *Chris Webber*._










*Chris Webber #4
Games Played for the 76ers (includes playoffs):* 26 games.
*Regular Season Averages (Sixers):* 15.6 PPG, 7.9 RPG, 3.1 APG, 1.2 SPG in 33.4 MPG
*Playoff Averages:* 19 PPG, 5.8 RPG, 2.8 APG, 1.2 SPG in 37.2 MPG.

Any comments you have to make about Webber on the Sixers? Was Chris Webber the latest in a long line of players who failed to mesh with Iverson? Or was his addition to the Sixers a success?


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Regular Season - D
What a disaster this was initially. Webber played flat footed, didn't get the ball much, and (worst of all) O'Brien didn't seem to have much use for him.

Playoffs - B+
Webber lived up to expectations suddenly in the playoffs, carrying his fair share of the scoring burden and getting back to career averages. He even played better than normal defense for him.

The playoffs looked like a turning point and set a very good tone for how he should play next year. (As long as the rehab goes well and there are no surprises with the knee getting worse.)


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll give him a C. He took a while to get adjusted to the team and his role and obviously wasn't happy for a while. As time went on he got more accustomed and got better so I would say he was disappointing, but overall he was average for us.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He showed a lot in the playoffs, but the fact he played so poorly in the regular season and suffered another injury, I have to give him a C.

In the playoffs, Webber was confident, and went into the post getting the better of Ben Wallace on several occassions. The regular season was the exact opposite, he just stood 19 feet away and jacked the ball, and he looked sluggish some nights.

Overall the trade was a definite success, and the Sixers were a better team afterwards. Chris Webber is definitely going to have more offensive touches next season, as the offense will be changed from the current setup, to one that allows him to initiate more of the offense. His play in Games 3 & 4 showed his possible signs of the future.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

the sixers with that trade get a experient player who can shoot and get too some rebounds and can pass ,have technic.
then in the regular season he was bad because all players who get traded and get a new team they have like 1 mounth to adjust to hes team so one reason for the fact playing bad in the regular ,as well the injurys .
then in the payoffs he used hes experience and have leaarned some things about sixers and start playing what ppl expectet him to play.
so its a C too.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I really expected Webber to play better than he did, so based on my own expectations, I'd give him a grade that's better than a D, yet just below a C. I'll call it a C-.

He was benficial to the 76'ers to an extent, but probably not the extent that I and possibly others would have hoped for the sake of this franchise. Because I know the player he can be alongside Iverson, he was disappointing in some aspects.

I think this trade can really benefit Philly still; a full off-season with the team and Iverson will do C-Webb wonders.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I would give Webber a C. His regular season with Philly wasn't great, but I thought he played his best in the playoffs. I really believe Webb is going to get better next season. He probably won't ever be his old self like in the past, but he'll be playing much better than how he was this past 2-3 months.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I gave Webber a C.Its hard to catch on to the system in half a season.Next Year he'll be alot better.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

I gave him a C.

He could have done much better than he did. Everythin was new to him, and I am sure he can perform better than he did. He didn't do the best but he didn't do horrible. I had a hard time choosing C or B, but I would give him a C+. He did perform a little better in the play-offs...

He's gettin old, and his aquisition was for him to produce SOON.



> www.MavsForum.com.
> The #1 forum for the NBA,Mavs,NFL,MLB,NCAA,or whatever you want to talk about.Join Now.Registration is Free


I don't understand how the #1 forum for the NBA has a link that's called MAVSFORUM...yeah i'm sure it has the best all-around NBA talk...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I give him a D+. Really, we could have gotten the same thing from Donyell Marshall, and we could've gotten a lot more from Walker(I was wrong about him, he would've been perfect). Maybe next season, they'll use him better, and it wasn't all his fault, but KT could've gotten better all around numbers in the right system.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I give Webber a C, he played well in the post season. He needs to come in next season healthier and more aggresive and everything will work itself out. I expect that much more of a Point guard transition from AI which will open Webber up that much more he just has to stop taking those god awful 18 foot jumpers


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'd give him a C. It wasn't his fault that he started off slow and was MIA in our offense for most of the reg season. And please stop comparing his trade w/ the Walker trade to Boston. Walker knew the offense he was going to. And besides, as the season went on, I realized that AI wasn't doing everything he could to accomodate Cwebb into the offense. 

Cwebb did play much better in the playoffs. I liked that I saw him drive to the basket a lot more than he did in the reg season. He needs to lay off on the 20ft jumpers. He also showed more hops in the playoffs where in the reg season, he didn't look like he could or wanted to jump.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

alleninsf said:


> I'd give him a C. It wasn't his fault that he started off slow and was MIA in our offense for most of the reg season. And please stop comparing his trade w/ the Walker trade to Boston. Walker knew the offense he was going to. And besides, as the season went on, I realized that AI wasn't doing everything he could to accomodate Cwebb into the offense.
> 
> Cwebb did play much better in the playoffs. I liked that I saw him drive to the basket a lot more than he did in the reg season. He needs to lay off on the 20ft jumpers. He also showed more hops in the playoffs where in the reg season, he didn't look like he could or wanted to jump.


Right, Antoine Walker wouldn't have known Jim O'Brien's system at all.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I gave him a B because he improved a team that was going lottery. The win/loss percentages favor his addition, but even more, the level of play increased after he was worked in. Early on, he ran through a slump with his shooting, but as we saw in the playoffs, he's very deadly when he's shooting normally. With a summer to rehab that knee and regain some explosiveness, I think we have the best compliment that AI has ever had in C Webb. The playoffs showed what they can do together, now imagine a healthier Webber.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

C- in the regular season
B in the playoffs

Overall = C

Webber was a bit of a disappointment but he's improved as the season went on. His rebounding numbers are still subpar. He did give us a legit 2nd option in the playoffs and looked much better. Hopefully he can build on that. If he can give us a consistent 18pts, 8 boards, 4 to 5 assist per game next year I will be happy. The knee still concerns me...


----------

